# PCMCIA ISDN card A1 by AVM   : (

## Freanan

Hello to this forum!

I installed gentoo some days ago on my laptop. 

I used the 2.6.9 kernel (ie the recent "development-sources") and using make menuconfig i made a kernel that includes all the modules in this howto: (http://www.eischer.net/Linux/avm_a1_v2.html - it is german but there still is my config or the lines i added) and of course also pcmcia-support in general.

In the beginning my config files were not fitting the description in the howto and i think my kernel also lacked one of the modules - but after fixing this nothing had changed. -There was not even a new error message which would have been a humble success for me at least.

This are the messages considering the card that i get during boot:

```

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] ISDN subsystem Rev: 1.1.2.3/1.1.2.3/1.1.2.2/none/none/1.1.2.2

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Version 3.5 (kernel)

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Layer1 Revision 2.46.2.5

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Layer2 Revision 2.30.2.4

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 2.20.2.3

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Layer3 Revision 2.22.2.3

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 2.59.2.4

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] HiSax: AVM A1 PCMCIA driver Rev. 2.9.2.5

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] AVM A1 PCMCIA: io 0x170 irq 11 model 160 version 80

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] AVM A1 PCMCIA: ISAC version (0): 2086/2186 V1.1

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] AVM A1 PCMCIA: HSCX version A: A1  B: A1

Feb 14 22:31:10 [kernel] AVM A1 PCMCIA: wrong HSCX versions check IO address

```

(somewhere later the cardmgr tool complains about finding no sockets and ask me if i am sure that i have any pcmcia modules installed)

I think it is strange that it says "irq11" instead of irq3 - might this be the problem? And how do i make it using the right irq?

I also do not know what HSCX is (google results make me think it is some kind of chipset) and what i can do about that.

But under my knoppix-linux -hdinstall that is in the other partition of my harddisk, isdn works very well (after i installed a new driver, because there was none included back in the 2.4 kernel, and changed some other things).

I am running out of ideas now what i could do... please help me if you can!

Note:

Right now i also notice that the io-adress in the messages above is wrong as well (should be 0x140)! This might be the reason for the problem? If it is please tell me how to change it...!

----------

## jbjoret

Did you find a way to fix this ? I have been trying for the last 3 days. Same problem, I have shut down ACPI, but it does not make a difference. I think that I tried everything possible.

----------

## sebastianm

I got a very similar message with exactly the same error when trying to get HiSax to work with my Fritz! PCMCIA card. Any success in getting rid of that ugly message? I thought of setting the io to another value but I don't know where to do this? Got any conf-file to search in?

----------

## sebastianm

Finally got aware of this message by loading HiSax as a module with:

```
modprobe hisax type=26 io=0x140 irq=11
```

where 0x140 has to be free.

As I did this, I came to the next problem: When inserting the PCMCIA card this error appears (found with dmesg):

```
HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 2.32.2.3

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

HiSax: if_command 6 called with invalid driverId 0!

HiSax: if_command 6 called with invalid driverId 0!
```

Any ideas? Downgrading the isdn4k-utils to a stable version did not help...

----------

## Freanan

I gave up trying to use HiSax altogether and got the card running with capi according to the instructions in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-246457-highlight-.html

But if you already upgreated to 2.6.11 capi will probably not work for this card - still there are also instructions about HiSax in the end of the thread.

I decided not to upgreat my kernel untill there is a version that supports my isdn card with capi...

----------

## sebastianm

Thanks for the link, but if you have a look at the thread you linked here, you'll see that I just linked that thread here in your link yesterday  :Wink: 

----------

